# Walking Weird



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's a weird one for you. We returned from a walk and Odie was stretching out her back legs frequently and walking funny. She did this for a few minutes and then went and laid down. When she got back up she seemed to be walking normally and I mentioned a treat to see her reaction and she was walking with her tail straight in the air. Now she's totally back to normal, trotting around like she owns the place.

I was able to get a few videos before she stopped. She seemed fine on the walk. She was walking a little slow and awkwardly but she was wearing her buddy belt which I think is the wrong size (was trying to get a pic because I've been emailing with BB and they asked for some) so I was thinking it was because she was uncomfortable. 

I checked her paws and bum and I don't see anything. She lets me touch anywhere on her legs and doesn't seem to mind, although she's a dog who really doesn't fuss about much. It's just strange. You can see in the one video she turns and looks at her hind end, a little alarmed. There's no other indication that anything is wrong. She's eating, drinking, peeing and pooing normally. What do you think? 

Please excuse the ant on my floor and my brother-in-laws clothes drying! Haha


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Did it stop once you took the collar off? You said she's not used to wearing 
them. I've seen dogs walk like this due to being unhappy about a new harness
style or collar.

Have you felt her ribs and spine? Slowly slide your 
fingers along side of her spine, see what reaction 
you get.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Did it stop once you took the collar off? You said she's not used to wearing
> them. I've seen dogs walk like this due to being unhappy about a new harness
> style or collar.
> 
> ...


It did stop when I took the collar off. I just put it back on after seeing your message just to see what her reaction would be and she went right back to playing with a ball and walking normally. Just did what you suggested and felt her ribs and her spine and there was no reaction. I tried applying a little pressure the second time her spine and still no reaction.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

How firm are her knees? I think she is in pain when she turns and looks at her back leg. Delilah does it when her knee pops out.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww poor muffin, I was hoping that she's just uncomfortable in her collar.

Monitor her for swelling and inflammation, and see if any other symptoms 
pop up or this strange walking returns. It could very well be a sprain/strain. 

She could have gotten stung as well! Check the bum area,
my guys often get stung on the bum and will curl their tail
downwards like Odie. Take a close look, you never know.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> How firm are her knees? I think she is in pain when she turns and looks at her back leg. Delilah does it when her knee pops out.


I'm not sure, the vet has never mentioned her knees before. Do you think it's worth booking an appointment to investigate or should I start giving supplements and wait and watch?



~LS~ said:


> Aww poor muffin, I was hoping that she's just uncomfortable in her collar.
> 
> Monitor her for swelling and inflammation, and see if any other symptoms
> pop up or this strange walking returns. It could very well be a sprain/strain.
> ...


Thanks, LS. I'm really hoping it's nothing! I'm going to give her another good once over. We do have a red ant problem around here, so you never know. I have tomorrow off of work so i'll be able to watch her closely.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You should definitely get her knees checked out, whether you think they 
are bothering her or not, just because of how common LP is in our breed.

And Glucosamine & Chondroitin don't hurt either, I give them to all my dogs, knee problems or not.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> You should definitely get her knees checked out, whether you think they
> are bothering her or not, just because of how common LP is in our breed.
> 
> And Glucosamine & Chondroitin don't hurt either, I give them to all my dogs, knee problems or not.


I'm going to start with glucosamine and chondroitin. I gave it to my last dog, so I'm not sure why I haven't been with Odie! LS, do you have pet insurance? I'm considering getting some for Odie just in case.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Krystal most well checks on a Chi involve checking the knees. It's a quick thing that a vet preforms that you might not even realize he's doing. I would think your vet would have mentioned if he thought she might have an issue there looming. Still doesn't hurt to ask. If the BB is too big, it could be causing some temporary irritation. I'd try using the BB to see if you get the same reaction. Then try another harness and see what reaction you get there. If it's rubbing, think about it like wearing a pair of shoes that rub. It hurts. :/


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm going to start with glucosamine and chondroitin. I gave it to my last dog, so I'm not sure why I haven't been with Odie! LS, do you have pet insurance? I'm considering getting some for Odie just in case.




No I don't, but I have an account that's just for dog emergencies.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> Krystal most well checks on a Chi involve checking the knees. It's a quick thing that a vet preforms that you might not even realize he's doing. I would think your vet would have mentioned if he thought she might have an issue there looming. Still doesn't hurt to ask. If the BB is too big, it could be causing some temporary irritation. I'd try using the BB to see if you get the same reaction. Then try another harness and see what reaction you get there. If it's rubbing, think about it like wearing a pair of shoes that rub. It hurts. :/


That's a good suggestion. I have a feeling it's something on her hind end, but it doesn't hurt to try. I'll pop the BB back on her for a walk tomorrow morning and see how it goes. I'm going to post some photos in another thread for you guys to see her BB on her. I'm a bit lost on sizing.



~LS~ said:


> No I don't, but I have an account that's just for dog emergencies.


Thanks.  I wish I could say the same! Normally we have space for vet bills, but Lance's multiple visits and treatments totaled to something like $1500 over two months and now that my hubby has had his surgery he's on EI instead of disability. Thinking pet insurance might be our best bet for right now.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

How is your hubby doing?

And how is Lance nowadays?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My first thought was a bite or sting. My first chi got stung once by something and he acted the same way for a few hours then he was fine. He also once got a piece of cactus stuck in the pad of his paw and limped. It took me a few hours to find it tucked under one of the pads on the bottom of the paw. 

During well exams, my vet usually palpates Toby's knees to try to get them to pop out. It's basically a quick test to see if the joints are loose (which in a chi usually means LP). Your vet likely does it too, but you could ask, especially if Odie acts strangely again. 

And sometimes there's no real reason. She could have heard something that freaked her out, for instance. I've noticed sometimes Chis do weird things lol. I hope Odie is ok and it was just some weird fluke. 

Did she have a piece of debris or poo on her butt? When Toby's tail does that, it's usually hiding something, lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> How is your hubby doing?
> 
> And how is Lance nowadays?


He's starting to do good! He's experienced a couple of complications, one that became an emergency the first night home, but he's okay now. The surgeon said the hernia was quite large for the area it was in, but he's starting to heal and felt up to leaving the house today.

Lance is doing SO well. It's amazing! He's back up to a healthy weight, and he will eat whatever we put in front of him. He's the first one in the kitchen meowing in the morning, going crazy waiting for food. We usually have to find Loki and put him up on the feeding area or Lance will eat all his food too. Such a difference! Thanks for asking. When we have enough money, Loki is going to go in for a teeth cleaning. We're not going through that again!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so glad your hubby is doing better, thank goodness, and little Lance too, so happy to hear that. 



Give him a kiss from me!!! :love2:





....to Lance I mean!  :coolwink: haha!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> My first thought was a bite or sting. My first chi got stung once by something and he acted the same way for a few hours then he was fine. He also once got a piece of cactus stuck in the pad of his paw and limped. It took me a few hours to find it tucked under one of the pads on the bottom of the paw.
> 
> During well exams, my vet usually palpates Toby's knees to try to get them to pop out. It's basically a quick test to see if the joints are loose (which in a chi usually means LP). Your vet likely does it too, but you could ask, especially if Odie acts strangely again.
> 
> ...


Haha, nope, no cling-ons! I had a good look and didn't find anything out of the ordinary, but our house is so dark I could have missed something. I might try to find a flashlight and look again just in case. I hope it's a fluke too! When we were out walking, I got bit by a mosquito. I wonder if she would have a reaction like that to a mosquito bite. 

I might sign her up for pet insurance and then schedule her for a full check-up after the waiting period. I know these won't be covered, but I would like to get her titer tested anyway.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I'm so glad your hubby is doing better, thank goodness, and little Lance too, so happy to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA! I will give him an air kiss, or I'll start sneezing.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> HAHAHA! I will give him an air kiss, or I'll start sneezing.





Oh well listen now, we don't want you sneezing! In that case maybe you should give 
hubby a kiss from me, instead of Lancey boy.  ...Just looking out for your health...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Get your insurance before having them really do a thorough exam on her knees.  Petplan is a good company. That's where my 4 have insurance. It shouldn't be more than 25/40 a month depending on the plan and deductible you choose. I have a 200 deductible paid at 100% thereafter. I carry the Gold plan on my 4. Mine runs about 160 a month for the 4 pups.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh well listen now, we don't want you sneezing! In that case maybe you should give
> hubby a kiss from me, instead of Lancey boy.  ...Just looking out for your health...


HAHA I will! Thanks for keeping my health in mind. Hubby doesn't make me sneeze. 



TLI said:


> Get your insurance before having them really do a thorough exam on her knees.  Petplan is a good company. That's where my 4 have insurance. It shouldn't be more than 25/40 a month depending on the plan and deductible you choose. I have a 200 deductible paid at 100% thereafter. I carry the Gold plan on my 4. Mine runs about 160 a month for the 4 pups.


Thank you! I was just looking at petplan. Going to chat to hubby about it right now. Do they have a referral program?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> HAHA I will! Thanks for keeping my health in mind. Hubby doesn't make me sneeze.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I was just looking at petplan. Going to chat to hubby about it right now. Do they have a referral program?


You're very welcome! I'm not sure about the referral program.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> You're very welcome! I'm not sure about the referral program.


I see that they do have a referral program and the person being referred gets 5% off, which you get for signing up online anyway, but if the referrer gets a deal, someone go ahead and refer me! I'll probably be signing up.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll refer you.  Just PM me with any info you need. Name, address, policy numbers, etc


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha, nope, no cling-ons! I had a good look and didn't find anything out of the ordinary, but our house is so dark I could have missed something. I might try to find a flashlight and look again just in case. I hope it's a fluke too! When we were out walking, I got bit by a mosquito. I wonder if she would have a reaction like that to a mosquito bite.
> 
> I might sign her up for pet insurance and then schedule her for a full check-up after the waiting period. I know these won't be covered, but I would like to get her titer tested anyway.


Good idea- wait on the exam for sure. Toby's had insurance since he was a pup, so I didn't think about the "pre-existing" condition thing. Definitely get insurance and wait the time. Then if she is god forbid diagnosed it won't be pre-existing. But you don't want anything in her file indicating knee conditions before you sign her up. 

A mosquito bite could make her uncomfortable or itchy and cause the odd behavior, maybe? I don't know. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

My 2 pence (or cents!) - I've had pet insurance since getting Honey. Around Christmas, I took her to the vets as she had started limping. 
They suspected LP, then Legges-Perthes. Numerous X Rays, check ups etc later, and there's nothing wrong with her! She just likes to skip!! 
But all those visits cost in excess of £500, and I was very glad I could claim it back via insurance!! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Poor baby, I hope she is fine. I agree it could have been so many different things.
And I also think the vet would have tell you if there is anything off with her knees.
Keep an eye on her and let us know if the does it again after a walk.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

She looks stiff in her back end and the way she's keeping the tail tucked makes me think she's sore. Has she been running around playing a lot or doing something she doesn't do much like climbing stairs?


----------



## Chiggerboy (Jun 21, 2013)

Not to scare you but my little 10 month Gizmo was fine one night & next morning he had trouble with his his hind legs and coordination but showed no signs of pain. Could not take 2 steps without legs collapsing under him. 
He got extensive blood work, X rays & physical examined head to toe 3 different times in 3 days and no signs of pain..by Saturday just 2 days later he could not lift his head and flinched every time I touched him and fever. 
Took to Neuro vet and he is being treated for steroid responsive meningitis...all of this occurred in less than a week. 
Hope your baby is fine but wanted to tell you about my Gizzy....I was clueless on this condition. 
Keep us posted.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I love pet plan! Don't say anything about her knee or the will be considered ore existing. I would call your vet and ask if there is anything in her records when they have checked her knees and noted they were good in a previous exam. If the have you will be good to go! How has Odie been today? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Good idea- wait on the exam for sure. Toby's had insurance since he was a pup, so I didn't think about the "pre-existing" condition thing. Definitely get insurance and wait the time. Then if she is god forbid diagnosed it won't be pre-existing. But you don't want anything in her file indicating knee conditions before you sign her up.
> 
> A mosquito bite could make her uncomfortable or itchy and cause the odd behavior, maybe? I don't know.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Signed up this morning! I'm hoping that it was just something like a bug bite. Like I said, we have red ants around here and they do bite! They've bit me a few times and I always swell up. I'm glad that I got the pet insurance anyway even if we don't have to use it. It's nice knowing that I won't have to worry about vet fees if something serious comes up.



Rach_Hudson said:


> My 2 pence (or cents!) - I've had pet insurance since getting Honey. Around Christmas, I took her to the vets as she had started limping.
> They suspected LP, then Legges-Perthes. Numerous X Rays, check ups etc later, and there's nothing wrong with her! She just likes to skip!!
> But all those visits cost in excess of £500, and I was very glad I could claim it back via insurance!! X
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm pretty excited about the pet insurance. We can't afford to do both of the cats as well, but at least one pet is covered! I'm hoping that this is nothing. She only did it for maybe a few minutes and then stopped and that was it. Crossing my fingers! I'm glad that Honey doesn't have LP! Must have been a relief. 



miuccias said:


> Poor baby, I hope she is fine. I agree it could have been so many different things.
> And I also think the vet would have tell you if there is anything off with her knees.
> Keep an eye on her and let us know if the does it again after a walk.


Will do. Nothing so far. She is her usual spunky self. She played fetch for a long time time and was running and she was totally normal after. We'll just have to wait and see I guess.



woodard2009 said:


> She looks stiff in her back end and the way she's keeping the tail tucked makes me think she's sore. Has she been running around playing a lot or doing something she doesn't do much like climbing stairs?


Yes, that's what I thought too. No, we usually carry her up and down our stairs. We did get a new couch during the winter that's much higher than our old one, but it's so high that she couldn't jump and would have to wait for us to pick her up. We recently bought her a set of little dog stairs (we had some before but she was terrified of them since they weren't as sturdy) and she uses those to get up on the couch now. She does love running, but I wouldn't say that she's been doing it any more than usual. 



Chiggerboy said:


> Not to scare you but my little 10 month Gizmo was fine one night & next morning he had trouble with his his hind legs and coordination but showed no signs of pain. Could not take 2 steps without legs collapsing under him.
> He got extensive blood work, X rays & physical examined head to toe 3 different times in 3 days and no signs of pain..by Saturday just 2 days later he could not lift his head and flinched every time I touched him and fever.
> Took to Neuro vet and he is being treated for steroid responsive meningitis...all of this occurred in less than a week.
> Hope your baby is fine but wanted to tell you about my Gizzy....I was clueless on this condition.
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that! Thank you for sharing. Things like that are scary, but it's good to know. I hope that they are able to treat Gizmo and he gets back to normal in no time! That must have been so scary. 



4bsingreece said:


> I love pet plan! Don't say anything about her knee or the will be considered ore existing. I would call your vet and ask if there is anything in her records when they have checked her knees and noted they were good in a previous exam. If the have you will be good to go! How has Odie been today?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's a good idea. I think I might give her vet's office a call tomorrow and ask them what she has on her file. She's been great today! It really only happened for those few minutes and then completely disappeared. Here's hoping it doesn't happen again! I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy to hear little Odie is doing well! 

Pet insurance provides peace of mind. You never have to worry about something happening, illness, accident, or emergency that you don't have the funds for. I know a few that have been put in positions to where they were unable to provide proper vet care due to funds. I started my 4 on insurance the day I brought each home. The one time that I had to use it so far saved me 3,000 or more out of pocket. Just one incident can run into thousands of dollars. With insurance you can rest your mind that Odie will always be able to receive top notch care.


----------

